# Chanel Iman - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (3x)



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Chanel Iman prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 ​


----------



## winnie veghel (8 Nov. 2012)

*Chanel Iman was not on the list for 2012.*

This is the gorgeous British fashion model *Jourdan Dunn*. :thumbup:


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

danke für die pics


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

thx für die backstage eindrücke!

mfg,


----------



## frank63 (21 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die süße Chanel.


----------



## hatdurst (10 Feb. 2013)

supi bilder von chanel


----------

